
LA Metro API - iamwil
http://developer.metro.net/
======
lsb
Not to piss on LA transit, but the API would much more compelling if the
services were much more frequent.

Here is London's high-frequency services, trains running >4 per hour:
[http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/high-frequency-
servic...](http://www.tfl.gov.uk/assets/downloads/high-frequency-services-
map.pdf)

(Almost all of the busses in zones 1, 2, and 3 run at 15 minute headways or
better.)

Here is LA's high-frequency services, both trains AND busses running every 12
minutes or better:

<http://www.metro.net/riding_metro/maps/images/12_min_map.pdf> (see the last
page)

An API for the Metro becomes much more compelling when trains start whooshing
along, for example, an elevated right of way down 8-lane Wilshire or Santa
Monica, and you don't need 45-second timers for crossing streets.

------
mitchellh
I'm glad to see that the government (and government run services) are opening
up more and more in terms of easily computer readable data sets.

Awesome step forward. I live in LA so I wonder what I can do with this data...
hm...

~~~
pjacobsson
The problem with LA buses is of course that when they show up has nothing to
do with the timetable...

------
EvanK
God, I wish Houston METRO would open up something like this.

